

Linux Blackberry OS 10 Cordova plugin development setup - Danieru
http://danieru.com/2013/10/06/linux-blackberry-os-10-cordova-plugin-development-setup/

======
Danieru
I submitted this on the off chance someone might be interested in this very
specific aspect of blackberry development. The guide itself took me two full
days to write but was needed by a team member who is planning on switching to
ubuntu.

If anything this might serve as a fine example of a development process made
much worse than it need be thanks to DRM. Android does not have any of the
signing key pain which this guide documents. The root cause is blackberry
wants to restrict control of development keys and keep them in the blackberry
chain of trust.

